

Why Are Some Non-Technical Founders Unwilling to Learn About Technical Concepts? - valhalla

Founders who describe themselves as &quot;non-technical&quot; that I meet or consider themselves the business side of the equation are unwilling&#x2F;flat-out refuse to learn basic technical concepts relating to their startup. Even if it&#x27;s just the bare minimum - some JavaScript, basic understanding of the relevant server requirements for their company, etc. It&#x27;s confusing to me, especially when they talk about finding an awesome engineer to be their technical co-founder not realizing that awesome engineers want to work with those who think like engineers and are educated about the technical side of things.
======
dudul
> not realizing that awesome engineers want to work with those who think like
> engineers and are educated about the technical side of things.

Really? I have the opposite feeling. Good engineers do not want to work with a
CEO who will dictate how to write the code. The ideal is obviously a CEO that
has enough understanding of the technical aspect to respect your decisions as
technical expert.

~~~
MrTonyD
I mostly agree...but when I was a junior technical person I liked having a
very technical manager. But once I'd learned my skills it was much easier to
work with people who would let me do the things that I do well. So I'm glad to
let them make the decisions for the sales, marketing, and business side - so
that I don't have to.

